# How can i finsih  my 2013 Cervelo S5 VWD Complete Bike?? Who Can Help Me??



## roadbikeclub (Jun 24, 2013)

I bought *2013 Cervelo S5 VWD* full carbon frames and Shimano C50 Wheels. and 3T Handlebar. 

But i don't know which groupset fit my frames. my frames BBright and wheels NOVATEC Hubs. 

I need your help. Who can help me.

My Youtube Video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuCIlaegNkM


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

roadbikeclub said:


> I bought *2013 Cervelo S5 VWD* full carbon frames and Shimano C50 Wheels. and 3T Handlebar.
> 
> But i don't know which groupset fit my frames. my frames BBright and wheels NOVATEC Hubs.
> 
> ...




I have no idea...ask me again in about 70 years.
Is that a billboard or a bicycle?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have no idea...ask me again in about 70 years.
> Is that a billboard or a bicycle?
> Chris




HAHAHA!

 I think you might get more info on this bike on another forum.


----------



## roadbikeclub (Jun 24, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> I think you might get more info on this bike on another forum.



can you help me friend?


----------



## BrentP (Jun 24, 2013)

I think you made a left when you should have made a right, and ended up at the wrong forum, "friend".  Try Road Bike Review.  They even have a dedicated Cervelo Forum.


----------

